
 mRNA vaccines – a new era in vaccinology (2018) - AareyBaba
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5906799/
======
giantg2
Look at the MRNA stock ticker. They have been losing money and never had any
product approved for the last 10 years. It seems like the opening paragraph
was wrong about them being developed quickly.

